# equalactin?



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

did anybody have any luck with equalactin? thanks in advance...cg.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

cg--sorry to report to you that I did try it and it made my D worse than it had been in years. Others have used it with success. If you go to the IBS postings and search for Equalactin, you will see there has been alot of discussion about this product. Best of luck.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I had good luck with that. As well as Fibercon (which has the same active ingredient).Ty


----------

